# 2016 Yamaha Wolverine Announced



## dascrow

CYPRESS, Calif. – January 20, 2015 – Yamaha Motor Corp., U.S.A., today introduced the Wolverine R-Spec, an all-new Side-by-Side (SxS) vehicle that sets a new standard in off-road capability and class-leading comfort. Designed and engineered for exploring extreme terrain, the Wolverine R-Spec is assembled in the U.S.A. for worldwide distribution.

The 2016 Yamaha Wolverine R-Spec boasts an all-new nimble chassis with a compact design, look and feel, a comfortable and secure cab with seating for two, Yamaha’s proven core technologies, and overall superior handling and durability with industry-leading suspension adjustability.

“The all-new Wolverine will extend Yamaha’s Side-by-Side line into the recreation segment creating a new level of durability, quality, handling and superior off-road capabilities not yet seen in the off-road industry,” said Mike Martinez, Yamaha’s Recreational Vehicle (RV) group vice president. “Yamaha’s Wolverine R-Spec SxS is made for off-road enthusiasts, hunters and explorers looking to navigate tight, technical trails and extreme off-road terrain.”

Continue Reading @ Yamaha Announces All-New Wolverine R-Spec Side-by-Side Vehicle


----------



## Diggin Riggin

single cylinder


----------



## hursteric

This seems too little too late in my opinion. You can get a base RZR 900 or a 900s not much more then this. Plus its ugly as hell just like the viking. Yamaha only makes a good sports quad anymore. They are so far behind everyone else its sad. Because they make a reliable machine, but the power just isnt there.


----------



## DangerRanger13

its a big let down, thats for sure..not much different in the motor department and old school suspension..and named after an atv....boo


----------



## JCooper

The name.... why would they disgrace a cool quad like the real Wolverine?

Sent from Coop's S5 on Tapacrapatalk


----------



## Mac102004

What kind of power is that 708cc motor putting out? Will we see a 708cc Grizzly for 2016?


----------



## hursteric

Mac102004 said:


> What kind of power is that 708cc motor putting out? Will we see a 708cc Grizzly for 2016?


God i hope not. I really wish they would do at minimum a 750 or 800 twin. I really think if they did it would be one of the baddest machines on the market and people would flock to it like crazy.


----------



## Mac102004

hursteric said:


> God i hope not. I really wish they would do at minimum a 750 or 800 twin. I really think if they did it would be one of the baddest machines on the market and people would flock to it like crazy.


I feel like if this is the biggest motor they will put in a 1300lb side by side called a wolverine r spec, then I doubt we will see anything bigger in an ATV lol


----------



## hursteric

Mac102004 said:


> I feel like if this is the biggest motor they will put in a 1300lb side by side called a wolverine r spec, then I doubt we will see anything bigger in an ATV lol


yeah you are most likely rite. Oh well ima keep the brute until i can afford to upgrade to the outty or renegade 1000. Which wont be anytime soon. But one can dream i guess lol.


----------



## Timmi

no good for mudding but a hell of a trail blaster!

---------- Post added at 11:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 AM ----------



Mac102004 said:


> What kind of power is that 708cc motor putting out? Will we see a 708cc Grizzly for 2016?


no word from Yamaha, rumor is 55-60 hp


----------



## dascrow

2 new models released today:  Yamaha Introduces New 2016 Wolverine Side-by-Side


----------



## Polaris425

looks pretty slick.


----------



## davil

pretty cool


----------

